# 5 Thirsty Horses............



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Can't believe they were all thirsty at the same time.......... 
Maybe they were playing Simon Says? :scratchch ..................LOL!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Awww, great picture


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great picture and love the first one. Beautiful markings


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

That's a great picture. You couldn't have set it up better!


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow, what an awesome picture.


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

Great photo!!!!!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Beautiful shot of the horses!


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Ardeagold said:


> That's a great picture. You couldn't have set it up better!


 Thank you! I can't believe I had my camera in my pocket at the time. Lucky shot.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

lovely photo


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

I think that piccie would look lovely framed on your wall


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

That's beautiful. Monkey see, monkey do!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Now that is a FRAMER!!!!!!!!!!!!! awesome photo!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Super shot! Love the reflection!


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

What a cool picture!


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

That is a beautiful sight! So glad you captured it! :wavey:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Wha t a GREAT picture. I agree with the others...... you should enlarge and frame that one.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh Wow! They are beautiful!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

PERFECT! and gorgeous!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

WOW - you couldn't have got a better picture if you had digitally altered it.
Can i have some names please.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is a great shot. You have your horses very well trained to hold a pose like that.:


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Love the shot!.Beautiful horses!.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

goldensmum said:


> WOW - you couldn't have got a better picture if you had digitally altered it.
> Can i have some names please.


From right to left............ Misty Gold, Dixie, Peanut, Kelsey, & Razzle Dazzle.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Great shot....


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

GREAT SHOT!!! 

I love the horsies! Wish I had one of my own!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

That is a great shot. Their reflection on the water really makes it a special shot.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

*Looooove It !!!!!!!*


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I sure hope you framed this picture!!! It is so gorgeous!


----------

